# Lake texana



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

Set some drop lines useing perch the size of a normal mans hand how the smaller blues ate it i dont know " perch must have got off and they bit a silver hook " just not sure but yellas went from 5lbs to 18


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

What kind of hooks did you use? Nice catch! I was jugging the Mustang branch this past sunday. Caught 7 nice blues on frozen mullet. Maybe I will see you out there... I will be in the comically small boat!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch those are some good looking flatheads.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I headed to Mustang tomorrow. Great report, how's the water color?


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice fish. I took my boy during spring break and we caught some blues on some giant perch too. I may give it a shot Friday night.


----------



## Andy_c (Sep 18, 2007)

is there any good bank fishing at texana? thinkin about taking my son who is six but dont wanna go if its really not worth it. thanks.


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

i really dont know but i see people fishing around the ramps all the time so i assume they catch but yea there are some easy places to get to


----------



## Andy_c (Sep 18, 2007)

good deal. thanks.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice report, Great catch, Good eating


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You'd be amazed on how big a bait those pesky blues can eat, we ran lines in the river a couple of weeks ago, all 60 hooks had giant perch, caught 12 blues between 3-12 lbs, was looking for the big yellas, but only managed 2 decent ones, my boy gets so frustrated when we don't catch the big fish with the big bait, i just gotta laugh.


----------



## TXgunner (Apr 2, 2012)

I have not been to Texana in a year and I have a weekend getaway 10 minutes from there with a stock tank full of bait. I never have done good there, I hope the water is at a good level. Now I have to go back. 

I usually hit the Lavaca River just past there for gar.

Great job!


----------

